# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  إعلان رائع لـ قناة دراما بلجيكية

## shams spring

* إعلان رائع لـ قناة دراما بلجيكية

قامت قناة دراما بلجيكية بالاعلان عن قناتها بطريقة مدهشة 

اترك لكم متعة المشاهدة
.
.
.




.
.
.
لكم ودي ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

واااااااال ما في داااعي لكل هالرعب .. هههههههه انا خفت

----------


## (dodo)

هههههههه 
كل هاد مشان القناة اصلا هيك خوفو كل الناس 
بس فكرة حلوة 
يسلمووو شمس

----------


## shams spring

رنـــد & دودو  هلأ هي بتخوف لانها اكشن اصلا القناة دراما فطبيعي الاعلان يكون نفس الشي

انا بحب هاي الافكار بحسها ابداعية فنية بنفس الوقت 
ملفتة للنظر وفادرة انها توصل للناس بطريقة حلوة ومشوقة 
.
.
.

يسلمو صبايا ع المرور نورتو ^_^

----------


## Rahma Queen

هاد هو الفن 
رووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## بسمه

رعب هههههههه .. كتير حلو هالاعلان بهالطريقه عمرهم مارح ينسوها للقناه   :Gbiggrin:

----------

